

Ask HN: How/when/where do you work best? - haack

Do you work with headphones at a coffee shop after 2am with a pint in hand?<p>I&#x27;m curious to know how everyone works. So far I&#x27;ve failed miserably at figuring this out for myself and I&#x27;m really keen to be as productive as I can. 
So, how do you work?
======
adamtaa
It depends on what I am doing. I prefer working at night between 10pm and 3am.
This is the most quiet and solitary part of my day. Of course there are
tradeoffs for fatigue but beer tends to make it all better. You have to try
different things to find out what works for you. It just takes time.

------
jimhillhouse
A diner or bar drinking soda water. Definitely NOT a coffee shop. I don't know
why, although I suspect it's the background noise of motion. In any care, it
just works out that way for me.

